# dry canning crackers



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Crackers, peanut butter, & jelly & sure will make kids happy.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Crackers will go well with this.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't know that you could do that. I'm gonna try and do some of these next time crackers are on sale.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Everyone gets crackers with peanut butter & jelly except slewfoot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A little dollop of caviar is good on crackers too. Most likely. Thanks for the video. Was curious about how long crackers would last if left unmolested. From reading the expiry date on our crackers looks like around six months. Ten years is a big improvement. Thanks for the video.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had tubes in a box bad after weeks. Bad seal of the waxed paper as other tubes in the box were good. At age 62, ten year shelf life canning them is good enough for me. I do like the idea of doing more of a variety then just saltines & ritz crackers.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone ever had crumbled up saltines with milk & sugar?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Part of my stores are ziplock freezer bags of various sizes. So I could remove crackers from the jars & put in bags for barter & retain my jars.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some of my geriatric kinfolks ate crackers in milk but not with sugar that I can recall. My Grand Dad tore up left over toast and ate it in a bowl with sugar and milk. I am more into cornbead in buttermilk with salt and a lot of black pepper. Not that is a snack fit for a king or queen maybe.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Anyone ever had crumbled up saltines with milk & sugar?


I will try it. I have to say that it doesn't sound very good though.

Saltenes smashed up into a can of soup or chili helps to fill you up. That's another use for your canned crackers.

Thanks for the idea HH.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't know what they are considering as long term storage .... but crackers will go rancid from the oils used in the manufacture .... none of the 02 depletion methods are going to stop it .... you aren't looking at eating anything very good at even a year out .... 

if you want crackers look at storing the ingredients and baking them fresh .....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't know about crackers and milk, but the greatest man I ever knew would enjoy cornbread and butter milk, broken up and stirred together. 
I also have had rancid crackers, and would like to see if they really last that long? Ten years?
My wife can make tortillas, so I'm sure she could make crackers.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Oils can go bad but bad oils won't hurt you. But you are not just vacsealing the crackers, you are baking them a second time. British navy at the time of wooden ships & iron men required twice baked hardtack.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Oils can go bad but bad oils won't hurt you. But you are not just vacsealing the crackers, you are baking them a second time. British navy at the time of wooden ships & iron men required twice baked hardtack.


not baking at that temp and the time involved - and you're talking about burning off the oil ... there's plenty of postings around the prepper circuit concerning this subject .... if you desire good tasting crackers these methods aren't working for the long term .... most reports are that the smell is enough to turn off even the ardent crackerite ....


----------



## vajeeha (Jan 29, 2015)

Even though I am a giant hairy bi-ped I am far from perfect. I happen to have high blood pressure. So I was hoping some of you good people might have some good recipes for no/low sodium meals. Anything with spinach, white potatoes, rice, black beans (or beans in general). Any ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------

